# Westland Lysander 'spy taxi'



## mauld (Apr 10, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHTBNWOtOdE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2014)

One of my favorite planes!


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2014)

Did Westland know about Bat Man movies way back then? I love the Lysander and respect to the men and women they dropped and picked up.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

That's cool!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

